# Making Crock Pot Butter



## warmboe (Feb 27, 2007)

So I put a pound and a half of butter, and the trim from 5 of my harvested plants, and 2 cups of water. It's been cooking for an hour and a half. I stir/smash it about every 15-20 minutes. It's cooking on high.
My first time making butter. Any tips would be appriciated!
The color looks yellow/brown.


----------



## SKOOBYDOOBIE (Feb 27, 2007)

keep your temp below 200 degreez and next time to make it a little less messy use a oven roast bag inside your crock pot and throw all the trim and the butter in that it will be a lot easier to strain out your butter inside the bag .......nobody seems to belive me but i cook my butter for 12 hrs or over night its an old greatfull dead way of cooking the butter ............


----------



## warmboe (Feb 27, 2007)

It's done. I used a strainer lined with a cut up piece of sheet to wring it out. The color was green, green, green. I was going to let it cook for 4 hours, but it was green at 2 hours, so I stopped there. Do you think I ended up throwing away thc?


----------



## SKOOBYDOOBIE (Feb 27, 2007)

Well im sure with most of our butters we end up throwin away sum but im sure you got a good amount .....they need a sum kinda super butter strainer for canabutter in sures you get 100 % every time hmmmmmmmm

happy eating .........


----------



## warmboe (Mar 1, 2007)

So, I made swiss chocolate cup cakes with vanilla frosting and sprinkles on top.  You know, with the butter I just made. They were so tasty that I had so many I think like 4, and I really couldn't tell you what happened after #3.
Then I woke up and ate some more. My husband loved them, and actually ate most of em. We work together, and it was funny to see his eyes get a bit squinty and glazed at work. That was after just one. So they were tasty and strong. Mmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## cnewbee (Dec 21, 2009)

I am new to the butter making well haven't done it since i went to Dead concerts. I am going to try and cook it in water for a day on low then put the butter in that should work shouldn't it? I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Longwood (Aug 18, 2010)

Some people make a tea with the dredges. Add a little clean butter to the hot water.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 18, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the crock pot you have?

I have a pretty old one, as long as the water can boil on high setting it should be strong enough right?


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Can you post a pic of the crock pot you have?
> 
> I have a pretty old one, as long as the water can boil on high setting it should be strong enough right?


the water isn't supposed to boil in a crock pot. you keep it on low, turn it up on high for 20 min intervals, listen to make sure you don't hear boiling.


----------



## reefermdns (Aug 20, 2010)

I use my Crockpot to make butter as well. Just made a whole bunch a few days ago. I used 3 boxes of butter (6cups), 1 1/2 Ounces of quality trim, and 1 gram of full melt hash. I cook it on the low setting for 5 hours, and then use cheesecloth to strain. For easier storage and use, after straining I use a cupcake pan to measure individual 4oz "pucks" of butter. Then I let it solidify in the fridge before popping them out and putting them in ziploc sandwich bags, and moving them to the freezer until they are needed.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 20, 2010)

So can you make hash with the trim and THEN make butter with it too, or is it 1 or the other? I could see how it would be one or the other, but I have no idea. I'd imagine most of the THC would be gone after one... um... *process* was complete.


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2010)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> So can you make hash with the trim and THEN make butter with it too, or is it 1 or the other? I could see how it would be one or the other, but I have no idea. I'd imagine most of the THC would be gone after one... um... *process* was complete.


yeah you can make butter with hash


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone know how to make oil? I'd like to use the male I have, I've heard that in making oil the protency is the same. Comments? GG


----------



## reefermdns (Aug 21, 2010)

Yea, you can TOTALLY use both Trim/Shake/Buds (whatever) and Hash to make your butter. Mine came out SUPER strong, one average sized rice crispie treat will knock you...


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 21, 2010)

I must be high 'cos I just don't understand how doing 1 would not wipe most of the THC out of the trim before you did the other. Unless you did the hash first...


----------



## AgentMcFeather (Aug 27, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> Anyone know how to make oil? I'd like to use the male I have, I've heard that in making oil the protency is the same. Comments? GG


I made some honey oil last month using my trim and basically rubbing alcohol. Put it in a jar to let the alcohol pull out all the thc, strain and put it in a glass baking pan to sit until all the alcohol has evaporated. Scrape up the oil and smoke or bake. That's the only time I've been so high I didn't remember the events of that evening. And to be perfectly honest, it wasn't even high quality trim. Fucked me up though.  Good luck!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 27, 2010)

OOOOooooo, great idea, I'm gonna try that. I want to be that blotto too. 

I just made pot milk and it tasted pretty good and mass quantities are to be consumed tonight! Hope to get a good buzz on. Didn't save any of my trimmings, but going to start to save them for this method. Thanks.



AgentMcFeather said:


> I made some honey oil last month using my trim and basically rubbing alcohol. Put it in a jar to let the alcohol pull out all the thc, strain and put it in a glass baking pan to sit until all the alcohol has evaporated. Scrape up the oil and smoke or bake. That's the only time I've been so high I didn't remember the events of that evening. And to be perfectly honest, it wasn't even high quality trim. Fucked me up though.  Good luck!


----------



## bobbijoe (Sep 14, 2011)

cook 10 hrs.....the more the better....yes you are loosing thc


----------



## bobbijoe (Sep 14, 2011)

yes u r cook 10 hrs crock pot longer the better


----------



## psycho mcstabby (May 2, 2012)

u should always look at cooking as a chemical process. u dont have to cook for 10 hours or 4 hours or 24 hours. u have to cook it till u break the thc molecules off of the plant. it requires no more cooking than it takes to remove the thc. once the thc is remove it is only suspended in the butter due the the fat content and solidification of the fat. if u put in to much thc there wont be enough room in the fat to store all the thc and that will result in the seperation (hash like ) effect. what you should be looking for is the point or temperature in which the plant product of your choice ( bud , leaf, hash ) shows a chemical change in its molecules resulting in it disolving into the fat to be suspended. pot + butter + heat = pot butter its really that simple. ive made caramel and caramel bourbon sauces and lemon burre blanc in a restaraunt i worked at ( all use butter ).


----------



## Ms Buddi (Aug 24, 2013)

I know I sound like a goof, but if you use the liner do you still need water?


----------

